# New addition PA system wiring



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

If you run the cables along the trusses (rather than across the trusses) and keep it on top of the angle iron, and use enough cable ties to keep it neat, you'll hardly even see the speaker wire. With speaker wire, you're probably just running a single cable, not bundles, so the bridle rings don't really even save you any work.


----------

